
Google kills Google Wave - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/update-on-google-wave.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575892>

Submitted an hour ago, currently has 112 comments.

